# FullHD Vergleich 22-27 Zoll



## WurzelseppXT (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bisher einen alten 22" TFT welchen ich gegen einen grösseren (wahrscheinlich 24 Zoll) mit FullHD ersetzen möchte. 

Da es FullHD ja aber bereits schon ab 22 Zoll gibt, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass bei gleicher Auflösung (FullHD) sowie Sichtabstand, das Bild immer "verpixelter" wird je grösser der Bildschirm wird oder?

Ich meine die Anzahl Pixel bleibt gleich, aber das Bild wird grösser, das muss doch logischerweise eigentlich bedeuten, dass die Pixel grösser und dadurch deutlicher sichtbar werden.

Ich würde eigentlich gerne einen 27 Zoll Bildschirm nehmen, da ich aber nur einen Sichtabstand von 80cm habe, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass wegen diesem Effekt das Bild nicht so gut ist wie auf einem 24 Zoll. Was meint ihr?

Oder sieht man bei FullHD keinen Unterschied von einem 24 auf einen 27 zoll Monitor?

Anmerkung: Für mich zählt nur die Bildqualität in Spielen (Shooter, RPG und Strategie).

Gruss
Wurzelsepp


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Januar 2011)

Würde das auf jedenfall an deinem Sitzabstand festmachen.
Du sagtest was von 80 cm, da würde ich maximal zu nem 24"er greifen, aber das ist subjektiv.

Welche Grafikkarte hast du eigentlich?
Es braucht ja auch schließlich einiges an Power, damit Spiele in 1080p oder 1200p flüssig dargestellt werden können.


----------



## WurzelseppXT (14. Januar 2011)

Ich bau mir gerade einen neuen Rechner und heute müsste meine neue GTX 580 kommen. Also diesbezüglich kein Problem.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Januar 2011)

Tja, dann ganz klar schauen was für dich am angenehmsten ist.
Bei Spielen mit Maus+Tatatur sitze ich bei meinem 24"er ca. 80-100 cm entfernt, bei relaxten Spielen à la Two Worlds II oder Rennspiele wie DiRT mit Gamepad rücke ich ca. 1,50 m vom Bildschirm weg und empfinde die Größe für perfekt.
Wieviel Platz hast du denn?
Großer Schreibtisch? (Tiefe?)


----------



## robbe (14. Januar 2011)

Ich habe bei 27" einen Abstand von ungefähr 70cm. Hatte vorher auch 22" und dort genau den gleichen Abstand.
Hatte mir vorher auch sorgen gemacht, das der Abstand viel zu gering sein könnte und das man die Pixel zählen kann, aber das ist nicht der Fall. Ich war dann doch überrascht, das der Monitor garnicht so groß war, wie ich erwartet hätte und muss sagen das Full HD für 27" auf alle Fälle noch ausreichend ist. Bei 22" hingegen wäre mir Full HD zu viel, da finde ich 1680x1050 optimal.
Aber wie Kamikaze-Kaki schon sagt, sowas ist subjektiv.

Falls du von einem 22" Bildschirm im 16:10 Format auf einen 24"er mit 16:9 umsteigen willst, dann lohnt sich das nicht.
Der 16:9er wäre einfach nur etwas breiter, in der Höhe gibt es quasi keinen Unterschied.


----------



## WurzelseppXT (14. Januar 2011)

Super, ich danke dir für die Auskunft. Ich glaube, dann werd ich mir einen 27" doch nochmal genauer anschauen.

Ja, der 22 Zoll ist in 16:10, aber auch wenns mit dem 24 Zoll nur etwas breiter wird wäre das auch ok. Bei Shootern ist ein etwas grösseres Sichtfeld manchmal schon viel wert.


----------



## Caspar (14. Januar 2011)

Habe auch einen 27"er und kann dich beruhigen. Es ist weniger schlimm als man annimmt, ich merke nichts von irgendwelcher Verpixelung. Das war auch eine meiner Sorgen beim Bildschirmkauf.  Der Abstand spielt schon eher eine Rolle. Es kommt immer darauf an was du zockst. Bei den meisten Games ist die Nähe kein Problem. Bei Arcania (scheiß Spiel) muss ich jedoch ein Stück weiter vom Bildschirm weg.

Dann mal noch viel Erfolg!


----------



## robbe (14. Januar 2011)

Am besten du gehst mal in einen Laden und setzt oder stellst dich vor einen 24/27"er. Noch besser wärs natürlich wenn du jemanden kennst der einen hat und du dort mal probespielen kannst.
Bezüglich des Sitzabstandes solltest du generell nicht so viel Wert auf die Angaben von anderen Leuten legen. Manchen reicht bei 27" 60cm, anderen sind selbst 100cm zu wenig.


----------



## WurzelseppXT (14. Januar 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wieviel Platz hast du denn?
> Großer Schreibtisch? (Tiefe?)


 
Mein Schreibtisch ist 80 cm tief. Ich hab gerade mal mit meinem aktuellen Monitor verschiedenes probiert. Also ich hab wenn ich ganz normal vor dem Rechner sitze einen Mindestabstand von 75 cm aktuell und wenn ich am gamen bin und mich tiefer in den Sessel flätze, dann komm ich auf 95 cm. Wenn ich den Monitor (den neuen dann) ganz an die Wand schiebe kann ich bei Bedarf beim gamen bis zu 120 cm Abstand haben.

Ich habe vorhin auch euren Rat beherzigt und hab mir mal noch diverse Monitore angeschaut. Wobei ich die lieben Angestellten beim Saturn an den Rande ihrer Geduld gebracht habe^^. Ich habe die Leute dazu gebracht auf allen Bildschirmen das gleiche Bild zu zeigen und habe diese dann genau miteinander verglichen mit folgenden Ergebnissen:

- Die Pixelgrösse nimmt bei gleich bleibender Auflösung (FullHD) mit zunehmender Bildschirmgrösse zu - was zu erwarten war.

- Die "Verpixelung" wird aber auch bei einem 27 Zoll Bildschirm ab einem Abstand von ca. 40 cm "unsichtbar". Ich denke wenn man einen Mindestabstand von ca. 80 cm hat, dann ist der Qualitätsunterschied von 27 zu 24 Zoll nicht mehr zu bemerken. (Dies ist jedoch ein subjektives Ergebnis)

Fazit:
Ich denke, wenn man selbst das Bedürfnis verspürt einen grossen Bildschirm (>24") haben zu wollen (so wie ich^^), dann verfügt man sehr wahrscheinlich über ein etwas besseres peripheres Sehen und wird auch mit dem grösseren Bildschirm klar kommen (von der Größe her). Wer nur noch Bedenken wegen der Bildqualität hat, dem kann ich nur sagen: Es gibt tatsächlich grössere Pixel, jedoch ist der Unterschied bei Bildern welche im FullHD Format sind nicht merkbar im Vergleich zu einem 24" Bildschirm.


Ich werde es zwar noch einmal überschlafen, aber mich hat der Samsung P2770FH überzeugt und denke ich werde mir den demnächst kaufen.


Nun habe ich aber nochmal eine Frage an euch: Von Bildschirm zu Bildschirm ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Intensität der Farbe weiss mal stärker (greller) und mal schwächer (cremfarbener) war. Liegt das nur am Kontrastverhältnis oder kann das auch an der Technik LCD/LED liegen. Ich meine dass bei den LED Bildschirmen das weiß greller war - einfach "weißer". Ist das nur Einbildung oder könnt ihr das irgendwie bestätigen/entkräften?


Edit:
Habe seit gestern den Samsung P2770FH und bin super zufrieden! Mein peripheres Sehen ist gut genug um ohne Probleme darauf zu zocken und er kommt mir auch nicht zu gross vor sondern hat für mich genau die richtige Grösse.
Von denen von mir erwähnten grösseren Pixeln bei FullHD aber grösseren Monitoren ist nichts zu spüren, die Bildqualität ist absolut super.

Ich kann den Leuten die gerne einen 27 Zoll hätten, sich aber fragen ob die Qualität mit FullHD im Vergleich zu einem 24 Zoll nicht schlechter ist und ob er nicht vielleicht zu gross ist, nur empfehlen: Holt euch einen 27 Zoll, die Qualität und Grösse ist super.


----------

